# Dossier messages envoyés



## Capitaine Achab (28 Août 2014)

Bonjour à tous !

Je n'arrive pas à trouver comment spécifier un dossier IMAP pour stocker l'envoi des mails écrits depuis mon iPad. J'aimerais retrouver les mails envoyés de mon iPad sur mon ordinateur principal, au même niveau que ceux que j'envoie de celui-ci.

Sur Mail (desktop), j'ai trouvé sans souci comment faire en me plaçant dans un dossier IMAP, et en allant dans "Boite aux lettres > Utiliser cette boite aux lettres pour > ". Ainsi, d'où que je sois, je peux relire mes mails envoyés.

Existe-t-il un équivalent sur le client mail iPad ? 

Je vous remercie pour votre aide ! 

A bientôt !
Amaury.


----------



## Gwen (28 Août 2014)

Déjà, ton compte est en IMAP ?

Si oui, il suffit de naviguer dans celui-ci en remontant dans la hiérarchie et tu trouveras forcément la boîte d'envois si tu en as une.

Du moins, c'est comme cela que ça fonctionne avec mes comptes iCloud.


----------



## Capitaine Achab (28 Août 2014)

Salut !

Merci pour ta réponse !
Oui, mon compte est bien en IMAP, et j'ai bien accès à toute l'arborescence. Le souci, c'est que le mail envoyé n'est pas copié dans le dossier "Sent", justement.

Ce n'est pas un compte iCloud, j'utilise un email perso.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h33 ----------

C'est bon j'ai trouvé ! 
Non sans avoir tatonné et essayé avoir d'avoir créé ce fil&#8230;

En fait la solution se trouve dans les préférences générales, en amont. Il faut aller dans les paramètres de compte emails, puis dans "Avancé". Là on peut désigner quel dossier en ligne est attribué aux brouillons, aux envois, aux spams, etc&#8230;

Je ne suis pas encore super habitué à cette disposition d'iOS d'avoir des options disséminées entre l'appli et les préférences générales, ou alors je n'ai pas saisie toute la logique de la chose.

Merci en tout cas de m'avoir lu, et d'avoir voulu m'aider.
A bientôt.

Amaury.


----------



## Gwen (28 Août 2014)

J'allais t'indiquer cette démarche.

Je suis moi aussi parfois bien perplexe devant certains choix d'Apple concernant les préférences des applications. Il faut trop souvent tâtonner pour réaliser une chose évidente.


----------

